# Amateur Electronic Supply (AES) Going Out of Business



## Jim_S RIP

Just saw this.  I've bought a lot of stuff from them over the years.

Amateur Electronic Supply (AES) Going Out of Business

Amateur Electronic Supply (AES) has announced that it is ceasing operations as of the end of July, 2016.

The Milwaukee-based retailer has four locations around the country, including Milwaukee; Cleveland (Wickliffe), Ohio; Las Vegas, Nevada and Orlando, Florida. It has long been the nation's second-largest ham radio dealer, after Ham Radio Outlet. No reason was given for the decision to close the business.

Posted by CQ Newsroom at 9:58 AM 

http://cqnewsroom.blogspot.com/2016/07/amateur-electronic-supply-aes-going-out.html


----------



## road squawker

It's an Obamanation!


----------

